# New Wheels: Campy Bora Ultra 35 or Hyperon Ultra 2



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Looking for some real world experience from riders who have ridden both of these wheels. I am looking to up grade my Campy Nuetron Ultra but can not decide between these 2 wheels. I am looking for a stiff wheel that will also be a climber wheel. No Campy dealer to test ride. Concerned about cross winds with Bora 35 because years ago I had Mavic CXP 33 and was caught by a crosswind and all most lost front wheel by handlebars all most snapping out of my hands. Immediately removed wheels and never again rode aero rims. Also, do either of these rims squel when applying brakes because of carbon brake track. Read reviews saying Bora 35 is a great all around a, no info on Hyperon Ultra 2 (clincher by the way).


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

No Bora experience so I can't help there. Pretty sure on all variants of the Hperons the rim is the same only difference is hubs/bearings. I have Hyperon Ultras clinchers (not ultra 2). I also have a set of Enve 25s that are tubulars. They hyperons come in a 1350g or so and the Enves at just over 1000g. On top of that the Enves have a super record cassette 11-25 while the hyperons are chorus 12-27. So all fitted out the hyperons are quite a bit heavier. I swear the hyperons climb better. No way to really back that up beyond the feel on climbs I do all the time and strava times. I know I could be feeling better/worse when the wheels are swapped out or in better/worse shape. I've often heard the hyperons described as more than the sum of the parts. I love my hyperons.

I also have a set of Edge 38/68 front/rear and November Rail 34 front/rear. I personally don't have any cross wind issues with any of my wheels, never have. Maybe just lucky. I tend to believe it is the rider not the winds unless you are riding super deep wheels or disc front rear. I ride the Rail 34s a lot almost all the time in any weather wind. When I do put on the hyperons it feels like I can ride a gear higher on the hills.

Hope this helps a bit. Bottom line if you do any climbing I can't imaging you not liking hyperons. Boars look great in any depth. Whish I could have them all.

No squeal on the hyperons. They break slightly worse than the Novembers, but noting to worry about. I do run Campy pads on the hyperons because they say to and Swiss Black Prince on the Novembers and enves.


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the reply very informative. I to wish I could have them both as well as multiple bikes but not enough funds. These wheels will be my only top end wheel buy so I do not want any regrets.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Are you typical rides up and down hilly, long steep mountains, fast and flat?


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Flat, with moderate inclines, some hills ranging 16% incline some 6%,definitely no mountains where I live.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

You might get better response over in wheels/tires section.


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

gofast2wheeler said:


> Flat, with moderate inclines, some hills ranging 16% incline some 6%,definitely no mountains where I live.


Get the new Bora 35s.


----------



## xml-2277 (Dec 31, 2014)

*I like it*

I like it,bump~~~~~!!


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

gofast2wheeler said:


> Flat, with moderate inclines, some hills ranging 16% incline some 6%,definitely no mountains where I live.


Bora 35s will help you a lot more than saving a few grams on the Hyperons.


----------

